# Boas > General Boas >  Central American Boas

## Kam

Hello!

I am creating this post to gather some information. I went to my favorite store yesterday and I handled a Central American boa. Wrong move. I fell in love with it. My question is, how big do they get and also does anyone have any photos to share. 















These are some the pictures that I took while at the store. Feedback is welcomed and warranted.

Thanks fam!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JoshSloane

Centrals usually max out around 5 ft from my knowledge.  Depends on genetics and locale, but they are definitely smaller than BCIs.

----------

_Kam_ (01-11-2016)

----------


## Kam

> Centrals usually max out around 5 ft from my knowledge.  Depends on genetics and locale, but they are definitely smaller than BCIs.


Thank you! Do have some what of the girth or am I looking at the same size as a Hogg island?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JoshSloane

I believe centrals are both shorter and less girthy than a Colombian.  I know that some regulars on here have some pretty nice CA boas and can share more knowledge than I can.  I primarily work with BCI morphs.

----------

_Kam_ (01-11-2016)

----------


## Kam

> I believe centrals are both shorter and less girthy than a Colombian.  I know that some regulars on here have some pretty nice CA boas and can share more knowledge than I can.  I primarily work with BCI morphs.


Again thank you! I want to get the little fellow but I don't want to be caught off guard with a snake I have never worked with before. If that makes sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JoshSloane

Have you had reptiles before?  Honestly I love boas, and think they are great snakes for beginner-intermediate herpers who have at least some reptile experience, or are willing to educate themselves properly.  Boas, especially centrals will grow much slower than you think.  I have 4.5 year old female Colombians that are just now moving past the 6 foot mark.  Boa growth rate gives you time to adjust to your animal, and grow alongside it, learning more as you go.  Dont be intimidated by their adult size. The internet is filled with pictures of 9 ft monster boas, but most of these are power-fed and severely unhealthy individuals.

Slow growth is the key for a long and healthy life.  If you can maintain a good 90 deg/80 deg warm/cool side, with ambient temps at least in the high 70s, and 50-60% humidity you are good to go.  Boas are usually very hardy animals, and not prone to stress like BPs.

----------

_Kam_ (01-11-2016),_PokeyTheNinja_ (09-15-2017)

----------


## Kam

> Have you had reptiles before?  Honestly I love boas, and think they are great snakes for beginner-intermediate herpers who have at least some reptile experience, or are willing to educate themselves properly.  Boas, especially centrals will grow much slower than you think.  I have 4.5 year old female Colombians that are just now moving past the 6 foot mark.  Boa growth rate gives you time to adjust to your animal, and grow alongside it, learning more as you go.  Dont be intimidated by their adult size. The internet is filled with pictures of 9 ft monster boas, but most of these are power-fed and severely unhealthy individuals.
> 
> Slow growth is the key for a long and healthy life.  If you can maintain a good 90 deg/80 deg warm/cool side, with ambient temps at least in the high 70s, and 50-60% humidity you are good to go.  Boas are usually very hardy animals, and not prone to stress like BPs.


Yes sir I have. I used to have a burm but I have also recently sustained a back injury. That is why I checking on the size for the CA. I don't want a huge animal that I can't lift myself. Not until I get an all clear from the doc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JoshSloane

Oh cool! Well if you have had a burm a boa is cake to handle.  I imagine it would be at least 3 years before the boa would reach an appreciable size to be worried about weight. My 6.5 ft Colombian is around 20-25 lbs at 4.5 years old.  Again, centrals will be smaller.

----------

_Kam_ (01-11-2016),_PokeyTheNinja_ (09-15-2017)

----------


## Kam

Awesome! Just awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lady mkrj58

I love my Boa they are pretty cool,see what happens when you hold them.lol :Smile:

----------

_Kam_ (02-02-2016)

----------


## bcr229

Is it just me or does the boa in the pictures look like a common BCI and not a CA locality?

----------

_Kam_ (02-02-2016)

----------


## Kam

> Is it just me or does the boa in the pictures look like a common BCI and not a CA locality?


I thought the same thing when I saw him but they are saying it is Central American boa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kam

> I love my Boa they are pretty cool,see what happens when you hold them.lol


Yeah! Do you have pictures of yours that you can share? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

> Is it just me or does the boa in the pictures look like a common BCI and not a CA locality?


Those were my exact thoughts as well. 

It looks very much like Elenore, my 6 Ft BCI which at the minimum growth rate.  Sorry, I don't know her age, she was sort of a rescue.  I believe that she is 4+ yrs due to her minimum growth rate.

----------

_Kam_ (02-02-2016),_Lady mkrj58_ (02-06-2016)

----------


## Kam

> Those were my exact thoughts as well. 
> 
> It looks very much like Elenore, my 6 Ft BCI which at the minimum growth rate.  Sorry, I don't know her age, she was sort of a rescue.  I believe that she is 4+ yrs due to her minimum growth rate.


I am dude to go back there this weekend for food. So I will make sure if he is still available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

You won't be sorry, Boas are cool!   :Cool:

----------

_Kam_ (02-02-2016)

----------


## bcr229

> I am dude to go back there this weekend for food. So I will make sure if he is still available.


See if they know who produced it or what locality of CA it is supposed to be.

CA's often command higher prices than common BCI's, which is why they're labeled and sold as such, when they really are not.  That's not to say that it isn't a nice snake that wouldn't make a great pet, but if you want it don't overpay for it.

----------

_Kam_ (02-02-2016)

----------


## Kam

> You won't be sorry, Boas are cool!


I had a couple of bias before I love them as well. I just wanted that particular one because he was cute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kam

> See if they know who produced it or what locality of CA it is supposed to be.
> 
> CA's often command higher prices than common BCI's, which is why they're labeled and sold as such, when they really are not.  That's not to say that it isn't a nice snake that wouldn't make a great pet, but if you want it don't overpay for it.


Thank you for that information. I will be sure to ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lady mkrj58

> Yeah! Do you have pictures of yours that you can share? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do go look at My thread Boa Adventures I have a new baby arriving today its pictures will be posted their also. 

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

_Kam_ (02-02-2016)

----------


## Kam

> I do go look at My thread Boa Adventures I have a new baby arriving today its pictures will be posted their also. 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


I will. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Kam did you get a Boa ? 

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

_Kam_ (02-06-2016)

----------


## Kam

> Kam did you get a Boa ? 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


No i didn't. I wanted to so badly get him but I didn't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kam

So I went back today and the guy that used to own him stated that he is CA. Dwarf locale is what he stated.











And for added view pleasure a Motley




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Looks like somebody had some fun.....  the Boas look nice I don't know much on what would be a true dwarf , I read that breeders that know what they are doing are working with the dwarf so some day we can all enjoy them lol

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

_Kam_ (02-06-2016)

----------


## Kam

@lady I love that store. It is like therapy from my day to day world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bcr229

> Looks like somebody had some fun.....  the Boas look nice I don't know much on what would be a true dwarf , I read that breeders that know what they are doing are working with the dwarf so some day we can all enjoy them lol


I work with Tarahumaras dwarf boas.  Breeders who work with them know what they've got, lineage matters.  That critter just isn't looking like one to me.

As I said, there's nothing that says it won't make a great pet but do not be surprised if it grows up to BCI size (with the need for a large enclosure) rather than remaining a dwarf locality size if you get it.

----------

_Kam_ (02-06-2016),_Reinz_ (02-08-2016)

----------


## Kam

> I work with Tarahumaras dwarf boas.  Breeders who work with them know what they've got, lineage matters.  That critter just isn't looking like one to me.
> 
> As I said, there's nothing that says it won't make a great pet but do not be surprised if it grows up to BCI size (with the need for a large enclosure) rather than remaining a dwarf locality size if you get it.


I figured as much. I just want to get him. If I have to get a larger enclosure down the line, I will do just that but I knew by posting on here I would get the real answer.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bcr229

If you want to learn about the locality boas one of the best sources of information is at http://cuttingedgeherp.com/

----------

_Kam_ (02-06-2016),_Lady mkrj58_ (02-06-2016)

----------


## Kam

> If you want to learn about the locality boas one of the best sources of information is at http://cuttingedgeherp.com/


Thank you for that information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BWB

You won't be sorry, getting a boa and I would get a smaller species too. They are a bit more adventurous than balls (rarely see my female ball out of her hide) whereas my Hogg Island wants to know what I'm doing in his enclosure (whatever I'm doing) - he comes out to check it out (because you never know, I might just have a rat attached to my hand!). They are great eaters and have not heard of one on a crazy, winter fast. He is a pain (funny one) to put back in his enclosure as he will contort his body in all kinds of crazy directions to stay out. Check out the Hogg's as they don't get too big. My guy is getting long but not very thick yet and is quite strong.

----------

_Kam_ (02-08-2016)

----------


## Kam

> You won't be sorry, getting a boa and I would get a smaller species too. They are a bit more adventurous than balls (rarely see my female ball out of her hide) whereas my Hogg Island wants to know what I'm doing in his enclosure (whatever I'm doing) - he comes out to check it out (because you never know, I might just have a rat attached to my hand!). They are great eaters and have not heard of one on a crazy, winter fast. He is a pain (funny one) to put back in his enclosure as he will contort his body in all kinds of crazy directions to stay out. Check out the Hogg's as they don't get too big. My guy is getting long but not very thick yet and is quite strong.


They are truly an amazing animal. I used to have a boas back in the day. I had three. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JoshSloane

Even if it is a true BCI, a male isn't going to get too massive.  If you love the animal, and feel a connection, I say go for it.  Life is too short.

----------

_Kam_ (02-08-2016),_Lady mkrj58_ (02-09-2016)

----------


## Kam

> Even if it is a true BCI, a male isn't going to get too massive.  If you love the animal, and feel a connection, I say go for it.  Life is too short.


That sounds like something my grandmother would say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (02-09-2016)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Kam I read in my Good Books written by Russo and other breeders and it states that CA Boas are smaller like 5 to 6 foot . If you have Amazon thats were I get my goods books I buy the Kindle option its alot  less money 

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

_Kam_ (02-09-2016)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

If you dont have a fire tablet just download the kindle app for Android if you have ios You can get it to.

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

_Kam_ (02-09-2016)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Sharing my Raphael She is out playing with me for a little while and this girl wants to climb so I stacked pillows she played it was so cute 

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

_Kam_ (02-09-2016)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

I even got the tongue......lol

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

_Kam_ (02-09-2016)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Kam did you get a Boa ? 

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

_Kam_ (02-09-2016)

----------


## Kam

> Kam did you get a Boa ? 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


No sadly I didn't. I keep thinking about getting him because I want another. But as I stated previously just buried my grandmother two weeks ago and then just paid rent so funds are not allocated in the play money account. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Oh I did not see that My condolences on your Grandmother may she RIP It's hard when we loose loved ones. I will just share my pictures and you be sure to watch I am really liking these Boa Babies they are so young and a little unsure of things but we are working on that these snakes remind me of packing my Baby Daughter around  and now my Grandson. So you had a Burmese ? That is a snake I can't have  it's just me who is the Snake person Hubby has his hobbies Fishing and he's good at it to..

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (02-10-2016)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

I hate it when the play money budget disappears but it happens😂

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (02-10-2016)

----------


## EDR

Sup kam just thought i'd share some pics for you. Also i've been lurking this site for some time and i'm aware of how you lost your previous collection in a fire sorry to hear that. It seems your interested in something smaller which is fine but you don't see a lot of Columbian red tails so i'd like to share some pics of my 17 year old red tail and his little brother. And nice pics lady he looks like a real cutie. (PLEASE NOTE THIS PIC MAKES HIM SEEM HUGE)
After seeing the above pic i felt maybe i should stretch his feeding schedule a bit. This is him Christmas '14. With complete respect to one of josh's comments i don't power feed him. But i think you were saying that regarding centrals right?
This is him Christmas '15 with the stretched schedule. This pic gives a better idea of his true size and not the super huge feel of the first one. And below is his little bro a albino bcc i think bcc not sure got him at a small pet shop any ideas welcome

----------

_distaff_ (02-11-2016),_Kam_ (02-10-2016),_Lady mkrj58_ (03-21-2016)

----------


## Kam

> Oh I did not see that My condolences on your Grandmother may she RIP It's hard when we loose loved ones. I will just share my pictures and you be sure to watch I am really liking these Boa Babies they are so young and a little unsure of things but we are working on that these snakes remind me of packing my Baby Daughter around  and now my Grandson. So you had a Burmese ? That is a snake I can't have  it's just me who is the Snake person Hubby has his hobbies Fishing and he's good at it to..
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


I truly appreciate it. I will get back right. It will just take some time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kam

> Sup kam just thought i'd share some pics for you. Also i've been lurking this site for some time and i'm aware of how you lost your previous collection in a fire sorry to hear that. It seems your interested in something smaller which is fine but you don't see a lot of Columbian red tails so i'd like to share some pics of my 17 year old red tail and his little brother. And nice pics lady he looks like a real cutie. (PLEASE NOTE THIS PIC MAKES HIM SEEM HUGE)
> After seeing the above pic i felt maybe i should stretch his feeding schedule a bit. This is him Christmas '14. With complete respect to one of josh's comments i don't power feed him. But i think you were saying that regarding centrals right?
> This is him Christmas '15 with the stretched schedule. This pic gives a better idea of his true size and not the super huge feel of the first one. And below is his little bro a albino bcc i think bcc not sure got him at a small pet shop any ideas welcome


Wow! You brought memories. That's when I have my scaly babies. All seven of them. My grandmother started that collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EDR_ (02-10-2016)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

My He is a She lol, love your Boas 

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

_EDR_ (02-10-2016),_Kam_ (02-10-2016)

----------


## EDR

Glad you like the pics kam and lady. Their my baby's i hope my red tail lives into his 30's heck beyond that. Good luck on your future boa kam i'm sure you'll be happy and it'll be in good hands. I lol'd at your comment lady yes he is big image if he was a female.  :Weirdface:  And you got some real cutie's lady mkrj it's good to know their loved.

----------

_Kam_ (02-10-2016)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Today  the 100 mile trip to secure live hoppers and a few live small mice all for Quincy , we will work on F/T  mice or Rats in the near future. It's interesting that we feed our Boas differently than the Ball Pythons, Kings etc  the Boas need to grow slow like in the jungle I read we're Breeders will power feed so they can get  producing pairs at 2 -3 years of Age ,I'm going to follow the first feeding method Slow and easy . I want to enjoy the baby time with my Boas and we all grow  up  together they are a little shy right now . 





Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (02-12-2016)

----------


## EDR

Good for you lady enjoy his younger years cause you got a good point that their adults longer then juveniles. I'm sure you'll have plenty of good memories with them while their young. That's awful about people power feeding. My guy's big but old no power feeding here. :Good Job:

----------

_Kam_ (02-12-2016),_Lady mkrj58_ (02-12-2016)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

> Good for you lady enjoy his younger years cause you got a good point that their adults longer then juveniles. I'm sure you'll have plenty of good memories with them while their young. That's awful about people power feeding. My guy's big but old no power feeding here.


I like mother nature's path A slow growing Boa in the long run its way better for a snakes health. And Your Boa looks great. 

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

_EDR_ (02-12-2016),_Kam_ (02-12-2016)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Excellent Shed today from my Albino Lipstick Boa that explains why he would not eat last week I can see him eating the FT mice meanwhile the Live Hoppers and the 2 small mouse's Might just grow up to be Breeders Im still throwing that Idea around.   look at that beautiful tail

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

_EDR_ (02-13-2016),_Kam_ (02-12-2016)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

More pictures Kam 

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

_Kam_ (02-12-2016)

----------


## Kam

> More pictures Kam 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lady mkrj58

I had the  most enjoyable day with each Boa one on one they both crawl to me and I played peek a boo I folded laundry and the Boas would go in and out it was just to cute.Then we watched tv before returning to their Habitat lol 

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

_Kam_ (02-14-2016)

----------


## EDR

Way to go lady good to see. I'm loving the contrast on that little guy.

----------

_Kam_ (02-14-2016)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Quincy s eyes are absolutely beautiful

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

_Kam_ (02-14-2016)

----------


## artgecko

You wanted to see pics of CAs, so I thought I'd post my CA motley male.  The CA boas stay a lot smaller and leaner, especially if you get a male.  I would buy from a reputable source though, that can tell you which breeder it came from / lines it is from.  

Mine isn't from a noted breeder, but I felt his CA markings were clear enough to note that he is actually a CA and not a cross.  If you want a legitimate smaller boa, look for someone selling a Tarahumara, Sonoran, Nicaraguan, etc. as "CA" usually means they can't tell you a specific country of origin or it is a mix of different countries.

This pic is of him acting like a ball python
 

And here is a pic taken by the breeder.

----------

_EDR_ (02-15-2016),_Kam_ (02-14-2016)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Very nice Boas Im really liking Mine, Its almost night and Day  difference than my Ball Python s. I Appreciate your pictures I would love to see lots of real life pictures.

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

_Kam_ (02-14-2016)

----------


## Kam

> You wanted to see pics of CAs, so I thought I'd post my CA motley male.  The CA boas stay a lot smaller and leaner, especially if you get a male.  I would buy from a reputable source though, that can tell you which breeder it came from / lines it is from.  
> 
> Mine isn't from a noted breeder, but I felt his CA markings were clear enough to note that he is actually a CA and not a cross.  If you want a legitimate smaller boa, look for someone selling a Tarahumara, Sonoran, Nicaraguan, etc. as "CA" usually means they can't tell you a specific country of origin or it is a mix of different countries.
> 
> This pic is of him acting like a ball python
>  
> 
> And here is a pic taken by the breeder.


Thank you for the pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Kam Im out of Boa pictures I can share Ball Python s and my much loved  King Snakes lol.

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

_Kam_ (03-07-2016)

----------


## DTK

Hey I have a couple Nicaraguan Boas. A female that is a 2014 and a new hatchling pewter nicaraguan boa male. Can upload some pics later if you are still interested in boa morphs. I love these because they have the big boa personality in a easier to handle size. Not that big boas aren't great too!

----------

_Kam_ (03-07-2016)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Pictures please

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## Kam

> Hey I have a couple Nicaraguan Boas. A female that is a 2014 and a new hatchling pewter nicaraguan boa male. Can upload some pics later if you are still interested in boa morphs. I love these because they have the big boa personality in a easier to handle size. Not that big boas aren't great too!


Please post pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DTK

http://

Here is the baby Pewter from Vin Russo, it's his pic as he isn't getting here until tomorrow! My Female is an anery type 2, a 2014. She is in a shed, ill snap a picture once she is out of it. Great little central american boas!

----------

_EDR_ (03-08-2016),_Kam_ (03-07-2016),_Lady mkrj58_ (03-12-2016)

----------


## DTK

http://

This picture is from a while back, she has put on a good bit of size since then.

----------

_EDR_ (03-08-2016),_Kam_ (03-07-2016),_Lady mkrj58_ (03-12-2016)

----------


## Kam

> http://
> 
> Here is the baby Pewter from Vin Russo, it's his pic as he isn't getting here until tomorrow! My Female is an anery type 2, a 2014. She is in a shed, ill snap a picture once she is out of it. Great little central american boas!





> http://
> 
> This picture is from a while back, she has put on a good bit of size since then.



Awe man simply beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (03-12-2016)

----------


## DTK

Thanks! Can't recommend them enough! They are reasonably priced, and should be easy to handle at any age. My room-mate used to have one, he didn't hold it much, and it was pretty quick to strike, but they aren't all like that. I hope you find something you will like.

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Thanks for the pictures they are beautiful. ..

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## DTK

> Thanks for the pictures they are beautiful. ..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999



No problem! In the next couple days she should finish shedding so Ill get a new picture put up showing her current size.

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Here is Quincy this evening love love this fellow   Kam both my Boas are the cats meow  

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

_cristacake_ (03-12-2016),DTK (03-29-2016),_EDR_ (03-31-2016),_Kam_ (03-28-2016)

----------


## dkatz4

Oh man, I am LOVING this thread! 
I just got my first snake (as an adult, had a bad experience as a kid, long story) and decided on a CA as all my research pointed to boas as awesome pets but i was nervous about housing and caring for a big'un.  Further, i got a male to really hedge my bets for small size, although now i am pining for a full sizer (maybe someday).  His name is Irwin, IHO Steve.
Kam, I love those pictures you posted, do you know if its a male or female? I would love my little dude to be about that size some day.  Its still early on, but i freakin' love this little snake, he's super sweet, still just a tad head shy, but we're working on it.  I have to admit though, as i alluded to above, i hope he doesn't stay too too small.  I know they are slow growers; he'll be two years old in June and right now he about 30 inches long and a bit thicker than a garden hose at his widest point.  He eats a small rat every 10 days (and i try to find the smallest of the "smalls").  I will post some pics, thought most of the ones i have right now are terrible selfies, tomorrow i will take some better ones.  I would really love to get some input about his pattern etc, he was sold to me as a normal, which is fine as i didn't want to spend a lot and really am far more interested in the pet than the pattern, but i'm still curious as to what you all think.

Please keep the thread going, i am learning so much!!


My son LOVES him.  He'll be 4 in June, the green thing is _his_ pet boa.




Dude loves my ear, i was sure he was going to try and eat it at first but i think its just warm b/c he always sticks his face in there, its an "interesting" sensation. *He looks fatter than he is here, either camera distortion or he was spreading out to keep his grip my shoulder.




my dumb face and his cute one.  i think around his jaw you can almost see a little bit of orange.  he's got it on his belly somewhat, sort of like a Hogg(?) Breeder said his mother has it even more so.

----------

DTK (03-29-2016),_EDR_ (03-31-2016),_Kam_ (03-28-2016)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

And Chaco Moves in
My New Boa  I think you will like him Kam

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

_dkatz4_ (03-28-2016),_EDR_ (03-31-2016),_Kam_ (03-28-2016)

----------


## Kam

> Oh man, I am LOVING this thread! 
> I just got my first snake (as an adult, had a bad experience as a kid, long story) and decided on a CA as all my research pointed to boas as awesome pets but i was nervous about housing and caring for a big'un.  Further, i got a male to really hedge my bets for small size, although now i am pining for a full sizer (maybe someday).  His name is Irwin, IHO Steve.
> Kam, I love those pictures you posted, do you know if its a male or female? I would love my little dude to be about that size some day.  Its still early on, but i freakin' love this little snake, he's super sweet, still just a tad head shy, but we're working on it.  I have to admit though, as i alluded to above, i hope he doesn't stay too too small.  I know they are slow growers; he'll be two years old in June and right now he about 30 inches long and a bit thicker than a garden hose at his widest point.  He eats a small rat every 10 days (and i try to find the smallest of the "smalls").  I will post some pics, thought most of the ones i have right now are terrible selfies, tomorrow i will take some better ones.  I would really love to get some input about his pattern etc, he was sold to me as a normal, which is fine as i didn't want to spend a lot and really am far more interested in the pet than the pattern, but i'm still curious as to what you all think.
> 
> Please keep the thread going, i am learning so much!!
> 
> 
> My son LOVES him.  He'll be 4 in June, the green thing is _his_ pet boa.
> 
> ...


Yes he was a male! Sadly I went back to get him Andre had been sold!

----------

_dkatz4_ (03-28-2016)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Bummer

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

_Kam_ (03-28-2016)

----------


## Kam

> Bummer
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


Right. I was like yes I am finally ready the. This happens.

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Well perhaps another one will cross your path. So I'm happy that your ready that means things are in order for you now, and Thats just Awesome. .......

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## dkatz4

> Yes he was a male! Sadly I went back to get him Andre had been sold!


awe, i'm sorry to hear that, man.  but hey, i'll bet your resolve is even stronger now.  its very encouraging to know he's a male, i mean i dont want to give my snake a complex, but i feel like a little bit of size it at least part of the boa appeal : )

Lady, Chaco looks great; those eyes! may i ask, how many snakes do you have? i ask b/c 3 weeks in and i already want another, although thats not going to happen for a while, we have a [human] baby coming this summer so i think its probably prudent to wait a bit ; )

i tried to get some more shots of Irwin, but i was only happy with this one.

----------

_Kam_ (03-28-2016)

----------


## Kam

> awe, i'm sorry to hear that, man.  but hey, i'll bet your resolve is even stronger now.  its very encouraging to know he's a male, i mean i dont want to give my snake a complex, but i feel like a little bit of size it at least part of the boa appeal : )
> 
> Lady, Chaco looks great; those eyes! may i ask, how many snakes do you have? i ask b/c 3 weeks in and i already want another, although thats not going to happen for a while, we have a [human] baby coming this summer so i think its probably prudent to wait a bit ; )
> 
> i tried to get some more shots of Irwin, but i was only happy with this one.


He looked exactly like Irwin. Now I'm jealous.

----------

_dkatz4_ (03-29-2016)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

> awe, i'm sorry to hear that, man.  but hey, i'll bet your resolve is even stronger now.  its very encouraging to know he's a male, i mean i dont want to give my snake a complex, but i feel like a little bit of size it at least part of the boa appeal : )
> 
> Lady, Chaco looks great; those eyes! may i ask, how many snakes do you have? i ask b/c 3 weeks in and i already want another, although thats not going to happen for a while, we have a [human] baby coming this summer so i think its probably prudent to wait a bit ; )
> 
> i tried to get some more shots of Irwin, but i was only happy with this one.


Well I have a few years on you lol 
6 King Snakes
7 Ball Pythons
1Blood Python
1 Borneo Short tail Python
3 Boas
I love them all Im a Senior Citizen and gain great pleasure from my Snake Family.  Now when I was young and having babies thinking back We could not afford Exotic Animals we could afford our children which was perfect I have some amazing Beautiful  Daughters and a Grandson now Im feeling old lol When the time was right I found throughout my life my Dreams of Things  just happened..  thats my story and Im sticking to it... 

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

_dkatz4_ (03-29-2016),_EDR_ (03-31-2016),_Kam_ (03-29-2016)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Now I could use some help my new Boa neither Tigerhawk or I know what locale he is He thought a Dwarf because of his short snout, he's just a pet but I would like to say what he is soo all Boa Folks I could sure use your help I look at cutting-edge and Im still kinda lost.

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

_Kam_ (03-29-2016)

----------


## dkatz4

> He looked exactly like Irwin. Now I'm jealous.


Hey Kam, if you ever find yourself in NJ, i'll hook you up with his breeder, i think she still has one or two of his siblings.  But seriously, he's been such a joy.  I'd seen some comments on line about CAs having attitudes ("Napoleon complex", yeah right, projecting much?) but he was a puppy dog from the first time i held him, and he was in shed at that time.  It looks like you had a similar experience with the the one that got away, but dont worry there are plenty of fish in the sea...er..snakes in the jungle.

Lady, wow, thats a lot of leather!  Although the initial cost of the snake was a bit high with the tank and the heaters and all that, upkeep has been a bargain compared to my cats!  This is how i've been trying to sell my wife on the snake: compared to the cats he is silent, he poops twice a month, he cant scratch the furniture, and he gets all his shedding done in one nice neat little package!  Sounds like both your human and reptilian families bring you a great deal of joy, I'm truly happy for you.

----------

_Kam_ (03-29-2016)

----------


## Kam

> Hey Kam, if you ever find yourself in NJ, i'll hook you up with his breeder, i think she still has one or two of his siblings.  But seriously, he's been such a joy.  I'd seen some comments on line about CAs having attitudes ("Napoleon complex", yeah right, projecting much?) but he was a puppy dog from the first time i held him, and he was in shed at that time.  It looks like you had a similar experience with the the one that got away, but dont worry there are plenty of fish in the sea...er..snakes in the jungle.
> 
> Lady, wow, thats a lot of leather!  Although the initial cost of the snake was a bit high with the tank and the heaters and all that, upkeep has been a bargain compared to my cats!  This is how i've been trying to sell my wife on the snake: compared to the cats he is silent, he poops twice a month, he cant scratch the furniture, and he gets all his shedding done in one nice neat little package!  Sounds like both your human and reptilian families bring you a great deal of joy, I'm truly happy for you.


Love your rationale

----------

_dkatz4_ (03-29-2016)

----------


## Kam

I'm starting to get an itch for a boa again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EDR

Go for it kam. Of course get every thing in order first and share pics if you do get a new buddy. :Good Job: 

Since you bumped the thread i'll repost this from page 5. For anyone who hasn't seen it yet.




> Sup kam just thought i'd share some pics for you. Also i've been lurking this site for some time and i'm aware of how you lost your previous collection in a fire sorry to hear that. It seems your interested in something smaller which is fine but you don't see a lot of Columbian red tails so i'd like to share some pics of my 17 year old red tail and his little brother. And nice pics lady he looks like a real cutie. (PLEASE NOTE THIS PIC MAKES HIM SEEM HUGE)
> After seeing the above pic i felt maybe i should stretch his feeding schedule a bit. This is him Christmas '14. 
> This is him Christmas '15 with the stretched schedule. This pic gives a better idea of his true size and not the super huge feel of the first one. 
> 
> 
> And below is his little bro my albino red tail.

----------

_Kam_ (12-12-2017)

----------


## Kam

> Go for it kam. Of course get every thing in order first and share pics if you do get a new buddy.
> 
> Since you bumped the thread i'll repost this from page 5. For anyone who hasn't seen it yet.


Still love your scaly babies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

